

How to make wooden gears - JabavuAdams
http://woodgears.ca/gear/howto.html

======
lee
I watched the youtube video of the author making the wooden gear and I was
amazed at his level of craftsmanship, and how effortless it looked for him to
make the gear. It's magical to watch.

I suppose for a non-programmer it may appear that hackers do the same sort of
magic, except with a computer.

------
duck
I've enjoyed his site for a while now and I think I posted this on HN before,
but my favorite post is him making his own bandsaw (this is the second
version): <http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/homemade.html>

I bought the plans and hope to start on my own next month.

~~~
duck
Also, check out his "eyeball game" - a test of your visual geometry ability:
<http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/index.html>

~~~
Dav3xor
Also, the requisite mention of the PIPE ORGAN he built.

<http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/organ/organ.html>

~~~
kleiba
Gosh, this is so awesome!

------
frankus
If you're interested in this sort of thing it wouldn't hurt to get an estimate
from a water-jet cutting place. It's a really good process for cutting complex
2D shapes in flat materials for low-volume production runs.

(Of course you need to get the gear outline into an appropriate file format
first.)

~~~
kragen
Have you compared waterjet and laser prices? There's a shop down the street
from me that will do custom laser cutting (in Masonite or wood) but they want
me to bring in an EPS file to get a price quote. What should I expect to pay?

~~~
Dav3xor
You're mostly paying for labor, and they generally charge for an hour -- so
get as much done at once as you can.

You can also use either process with Aluminum sheet. both have their
advantages.

------
colonelxc
Maybe not the right place for this, but why is gxs's comment dead? It's
factually correct (as far as I can tell), and provides more related reading
material.

~~~
ars
It looks like a mod killed his account by mistake. I unfortunately see a LOT
of dead comments that are perfectly fine. Usually they are preceded by a
single bad comment, which at least explain why their account was killed, but I
see nothing in gxs's comment history.

There isn't really any way to ask for reinstatement except to email pg -
that's if the person even realizes their account killed, since the system
conceals this from them.

~~~
gxs
Hi, thanks to both of you for bringing this to my attention. I don't believe
my account was dead, as my last comment received a reply.

It may have happened because initially when I edited the comment for a typo,
it displayed duplicate comments after I hit update. So naturally, afterward I
deleted one of them. My guess is I got caught by some spam filter or
something.

For what it's worth, my original comment was just pointing people to Matthias
Wandel's site: <http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/> where he actually has lots of
cool projects. In particular I like the marble machines and his demo on how
combination locks work.

~~~
ars
I guess your account is active again, but this comment
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1809590> is still dead. Don't know why.

~~~
throw_away
this also appears to have happened to Dav3xor on this article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1810165>

------
s3graham
His binary adder is awesome too: <http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/>

------
benjoffe
"..but that's no problem, I can just cut that off with an angle grinder."

I'm going to try to use that solution for some of my daily problems...

------
jcw
This is great. Does anyone have examples of simple machines that can be built
with gears like this?

~~~
JabavuAdams
Hmm. Maybe go to a LEGO fan site like lugnet? There're always people showing
off this or that differential geared thingie.

